# cant get automount to work [solved]

## dirtbag

Linux zim 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #13 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 8 13:25:04 EDT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux on a thinkpad T61

following the instructions at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_(AUTOFS)

and when I cd into the automounted dir (as a regular user) where my usb drive is, I get 

automount[27708]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f5ec8c esp bffec6e0 error 4

automount[28819]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f5ec8c esp bffec6e0 error 4

automount[29365]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f5ec8c esp bffec6e0 error 4

automount[29664]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f5ec8c esp bffec6e0 error 4

if I try to cd into that dir as root, I get

Oct  7 11:26:41 zim automount[6509]: >> mount: special device /dev/sdb1  does not exist

Oct  7 11:26:41 zim automount[6511]: >> mount: special device /dev/sdb1  does not exist

Oct  7 11:26:41 zim automount[6513]: >> mount: special device /dev/sdb1  does not exist

I can manually mount this usb drive just fine as /dev/sdb1

zim auto # cat /etc/autofs/auto.master 

# $Id: auto.master,v 1.3 2004/12/09 08:25:48 robbat2 Exp $

# Sample auto.master file

# Format of this file:

# mountpoint map options

# For details of the format look at autofs( :Cool: .

#/net   /etc/autofs/auto.net

/mnt/auto       /etc/autofs/auto.misc --ghost

#/home  /etc/autofs/auto.home

zim auto # cat /etc/autofs/auto.misc   

# $Id: auto.misc,v 1.2 2002/10/27 05:21:15 bcowan Exp $

# This is an automounter map and it has the following format

# key [ -mount-options-separated-by-comma ] location

# Details may be found in the autofs(5) manpage

#boot           -fstype=ext2            :/dev/hda1

usb             -fstype=vfat            :/dev/sdb1 

#cd             -fstype=iso9660,ro      :/dev/cdrom

#floppy         -fstype=auto            :/dev/fd0

zim auto # 

any idears?

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Tue Oct 07, 2008 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stan666

what does 

```
$ dmesg
```

 say when you plug in your drive?

are there any mount/udev related entries in your logs?

----------

## dirtbag

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 7-2: USB disconnect, address 25

usb 7-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 26

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     CHIPSBNK USB 2.0          5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] 2055680 512-byte hardware sectors (1053 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] 2055680 512-byte hardware sectors (1053 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

like I said, it works fine when I mount it manually

zim auto # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb/

zim auto # mount | grep usb

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb type vfat (rw)

zim auto # ls -al /dev/sdb1

brw-r----- 1 root disk 8, 17 Oct  7 11:51 /dev/sdb1

zim auto # umount /mnt/usb/

zim auto # 

-db

----------

## dirtbag

i had a space in my config file after sdb1 in the line

usb           -fstype=auto            :/dev/sdb1

of my auto.misc

-db

----------

## stan666

bump

----------

## Goshanecr

Hi! I'm see WIKI page for automount for my cdrom and dvd disk automaticaly mount after inserting, there is my actions:

1. emerge autofs

2. add line 

```
/mnt/auto    /etc/autofs/auto.auto   --timeout=5 --ghost
```

 to /etc/autofs/auto.master

3. Create config /etc/autofs/auto.auto

```
cdrom    -fstype=iso9660,ro     :/dev/cdrom
```

4. starting autofs

/etc/init.d/autofs start started ok.

5. Adding autofs to default runlevel

rc-update add autofs default

after that i have folder /mnt/auto/cdrom but after inserting disk nothing appear in that folder..

In /var/log/messages i have following:

```
Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda, iso_blknum=16, block=16

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: >> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: >>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: >>        \u0412 \u043d\u0435\u043a\u043e\u0442\u043e\u0440\u044b\u0445 \u0441\u043b\u0443\u0447\u0430\u044f\u0445 \u043f\u043e\u043b\u0435\u0437\u043d\u0430\u044f \u0438\u043d\u0444\u043e\u0440\u043c\u0430\u0446\u0438\u044f \u043c\u043e\u0436\u0435\u0442 \u0431\u044b\u0442\u044c

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: >>        \u043d\u0430\u0439\u0434\u0435\u043d\u0430 \u0432 syslog - \u043f\u043e\u043f\u0440\u043e\u0431\u0443\u0439\u0442\u0435 dmesg | tail \u0438\u043b\u0438 \u0447\u0442\u043e-\u0442\u043e

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: >>        \u0432 \u044d\u0442\u043e\u043c \u0440\u043e\u0434\u0435

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: mount(generic): failed to mount /dev/cdrom (type iso9660) on /mnt/auto/cdrom

Nov  4 19:52:21 Pantera-SMS-ka automount[8229]: failed to mount /mnt/auto/cdrom

```

 \u0412... it's russian messages..

i try add to auto.auto options iocharset=cp1251, try add iocharset=utf8 but it not helps. What i must do to solve this problem?

----------

